# Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2) [Lösung im ersten Post]



## Raz3r (8. Juni 2010)

*Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2) [Lösung im ersten Post]*

Abend,

ich habe mir eben Dirt2 über Steam geladen (war bei meiner Graka dabei), wollte natürlich direkt loslegen.

Aber irgendwie woll der bei mir nicht im Fullscreen-Modus spielen.
Habe als Graka die HD5870 mit dem ATI Treiber 10.5, so nur wenn ich InGame auf 1920x1080 stelle hab ich trotzdem noch den Fenstermodus.

Habe auch nen zweiten Bildschirm an der Karte angeschlossen, wie kann man
den aussschalten? Mit Bildschirm ausmachen ist es leider nicht getan. 

*EDIT:* Hab im ATI Center den zweiten Bildschirm mal disabled aber hab immer noch den Fenstermodus.

*Lösung:* Man sucht nach der Datei hardware_settings_config.xml und öffnet sie mit  Editor (Notepad). 
Dann ändert man fullscreen="false" auf fullscreen="true" und dann gehts.

mfg
Raz3r


----------



## default loser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2)*

Moin,
kannst ja mal probieren "ALT + Enter" zu drücken, vielleicht switcht er dann in den Vollbildmodus...


----------



## Raz3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2)*

Aso ok. Probier ich dann heute abend mal aus.

Wofür steht denn die Tastenkombination?
Auf jedenfall dafür oder bewirkt die noch was anderes?


----------



## Communicator (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2)*

^^ Diese Tastenkombination blendet alles auf dem Monitor aus, bis auf das Bild selbst. Soll heissen das alle Überlagerungen (Taskleiste u.ä.) ausgeblendet werden. Also Vollbild ^^

Wie das im Spiel funzt weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß.


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2)*

Würde auch die "alt+enter" Methode empfehlen. Vielleicht hast du ja auch in den Optionen "Fenstermodus" angewählt, vielleicht da nochmal drüberschauen.


----------



## Raz3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2) [Lösung steht im ersten Post]*

Ich konnte leider die Option nicht finden, die hab ich bisher nur bei Crysis gefunden.

Ich hab im codemasters Forum gelesen das man in ner Datei (weiß nicht mehr den Namen) Fullscreen="Flase" auf Fullscreen="True" stellen muss.

Viellicht ist das ja bei mir so, muss ich nachher mal gucken.

*EDIT:* Also ich habs jetzt geschafft in den Vollbildmodus zu kommen.
Man sucht nach der Datei hardware_settings_config.xml und öffnet sie mit Editor (Notepad). 
Dann ändert man fullscreen="false" auf fullscreen="true" und dann gehts. 

War jedenfalls bei mir so.


----------



## AchtBit (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2) [Lösung im ersten Post]*

Alt - Enter switcht zw Fenster und Fullscreen Mode.

Komischerweise switcht d2 immer in den Fenster Mode auch wenn man 'Alt - Tab oder Strg - Esc' Hot Keys verwendet.

lol das Fenster lässt sich sogar völlig frei aufziehn (zumindest wenn die gfx HW-Scaling unterstützt)

zuviel Experimente mit unterschiedlichen Darstellungsmodes quittiert d2 letztendlich mit einem Desktop Drop.


----------



## Raz3r (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2) [Lösung im ersten Post]*

Du musst die hardware_settings_config.xml ändern. 

Siehe meinen ersten Post falls es bei dir nicht klappt.


----------



## kress (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele im Fullscreen-Mode spielen? (Dirt2) [Lösung im ersten Post]*

Wo findet man die?


----------

